# Birmingham to Stratford via canal



## TheKay (18 Feb 2010)

Birmingham to Stratford Upon Avon via canal

Has anyoe done it? Me and a few fellow riders are thinking of doing it at some point in the near future (during this month or early next month)

Anyone know what the canal paths are like? average or hairy in places?


----------



## vizor (14 Mar 2010)

Hi.
It is reasonably enjoyable. However, towpath drainage was poor in places. Definitely good if the weather is fine though!


----------

